# OSB freezing as virtual camera in Zoom



## crzyg8r (Feb 1, 2021)

Multiple times lately I'll be using OBS in a Zoom Webinar or Meeting and the obs feed is either extremely slow and lagging, freezes completely, is blurry, the screen share is just a blank black screen to my viewers/attendees, or a combination of all of these issues.

When this happens, I change my camera option to the direct camera (instead of obs) and screen share directly to the element (desktop, browser, etc) and immediately my viewers/attendees tell me that the view is crisp, better timed, etc.

Please help me with this issue cause i am on the verge of ditching obs as this issue continues to happen.

Log file:


			https://obsproject.com/logs/Ji4ABpOqTnuhLPxr


----------



## Bigpete1911 (Feb 2, 2021)

Im having the same problem.


----------



## princesskatja (Feb 2, 2021)

I find that I can only run 3 cameras. I can put them on separate hubs, etc. but 3 appears to be the limit. Zoom/windows has no issue. So frustrating. I want to use OBS for scene switching with Streamdeck for live teaching but can't really trust it to perform.


----------



## crzyg8r (Feb 19, 2021)

princesskatja said:


> I find that I can only run 3 cameras. I can put them on separate hubs, etc. but 3 appears to be the limit. Zoom/windows has no issue. So frustrating. I want to use OBS for scene switching with Streamdeck for live teaching but can't really trust it to perform.


I am having the issue with 1 camera on a mac that has 16g of ram to the point where lately I have ditched OBS completely as I can't trust it either.  And so far no one has really offered any help in these forums (your response was the closest).  Pretty frustrating


----------



## secuspec (Apr 6, 2021)

Obviously broken. I am experiencing the same problems. If I restart OBS, the virtual camit is running a few seconds then it starts lagging and finally freezes. OBS itself is running and the control picture is running smoothly.
That's unusable regretfully :-(


----------



## Joe128738917049219 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi everyone, I had the same issue and found a solution - at least on my end. If you change your output to 720, this seems to resolve this issue. 

It is a bit annoying that you have to do this as you didn't need to before - and if you are wanting to stream/record in 1080 you can't now. For my purposes 720 will work fine so I have just switched the output to 720. However I hope this is updated for people for whom that isn't an option.


----------



## secuspec (Apr 23, 2021)

Joe128738917049219 said:


> Hi everyone, I had the same issue and found a solution - at least on my end. If you change your output to 720, this seems to resolve this issue.
> 
> It is a bit annoying that you have to do this as you didn't need to before - and if you are wanting to stream/record in 1080 you can't now. For my purposes 720 will work fine so I have just switched the output to 720. However I hope this is updated for people for whom that isn't an option.



Indeed that was part of the solution. Many thanks for this hint.

Best regards,
Steffen


----------



## kpsoundsup (Apr 27, 2021)

I just began having this issue with some macs at my work. They've been running smoothly for 2 months, nothing has been changed or updated. OBS - > NDI - > Zoom. Outputting at 720p. Everything is fine and then it will just brick and freeze at random intervals.


----------

